#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سوال: خطای ویندوز 8 :Diagnosing your pc....

## matinc

*سلام
من کامپیوترم ای مشکل رو پیدا کرده وقتی تو صفحه بالا اومدن ویندوز میاد  اول منویسه preparing automatic repair و بعد منویسه Diagnosing your  pc.... و بعد یه ارور صفحه آب میاد که میگه یا سیستم رو ریستارت کند یا برو  تو تنظیمات بیشتر... و من روی هر دکمه ای از این دو میزنم کامپیوتر خاموش  میشود 

لطفا راهنمایی کنید چکار کنم؟*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

باید رم سیستمتون تست بشه .

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
در وهله اول راهنمائی استاد عزیزمون رو انجام داده و با یه رم دیگه سیستم رو تست کنید .اگه باز مشکل پابرجا بود ،بقیه قطعات سخت افزاری مانند پاور و هارد رو هم تعویض کنید نسخه دیگه ویندوز رو نصب کنید .
موفق باشید .

----------

*AMD*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------

